# What are the 3 things you most desire in life at the moment?



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

In order, for me its:

1. A creative job that i enjoy.
2. A group of friends that i hang out with regularly.
3. A girlfriend whom i have a lot in common with and have mutual chemistry with.

Those things are worth more to me than all the money in the world, what are your 3 most heartfelt desires?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

1. a chance to start a good career
2. a nice apartment
3. i'd be very happy just to have the first two


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

1. To go to college and not feel so anxious about it 2. Find a close group of friends as well. People who I can totally be myself around, 
3. To find that special someone  


I was so tempted to put a 4th lol but I followed the rules.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

1. love
2. happiness
3. financial independence


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

1. Love
2. Weatlhyness
3. Non sas life


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

1. My own home
2. A job I would like
3. Children


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

2 and 3 is bound to be very common desires and i share them.

One of my own, to travel the world. To be able to hop on a plane and land anywhere just go town to town, country to country, continent to continent, planet to... with no financial worries.

Scratch that, im not too bothered about the friends thing, rather, i'd prefer to make my family financially secure for the rest of their lives.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

1. To desire for nothing.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

1. to be healthier both mentally and physically
2. a stable reliable job
3. a place of my own 

the first one i'm working on, second i'm looking for, third depends on the second if i don't make enough for a place probably try do another course. this is just for the moment i eventually want to make good friends and find a boyfriend and do other things as well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1. To be happy with myself

2. A job I enjoy

3. No idea. A pony? :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Marriage
2. Start my career
3. My old Snuggie.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

1. Friends
2. Friends... err, love
3. Friends... err, success.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The same as everyone else in this thread.

Well paying job.
Boyfriend
My own apartment with no roommates.
2 cats


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

A high paying career where I do very little work and get paid alot.

A PS4

A spaceship that could literally reach every planet in our Universe in under 2 hours



march_hare said:


> 1. To desire for nothing.


On 2nd thought, I should have picked this


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> A spaceship that could literally reach every planet in our Universe in under 2 hours.


Ill trade my snuggie in for this. That's fair.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

1. A studio to make art in and feel free. (Should be mine by Thursday)
2. Sex. Rough sex. Preferably with someone I care about and shares a genuine interest in me.
3. To rid my life of all these hoarding possessions my parents have accumulated for me over the years. It takes 4 truck loads to move my stuff, and I'm sick of it. But having SA makes it hard for me to sell stuff (talk to people), and OCD makes it hard for me to throw stuff away.

So yeah, basically what everyone else has said.
A place to call my own, love, and a sense of security/serenity.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

1. A job that will allow me to support myself
2. Someone that genuinely cares about me.
3. Joy


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

****
****
****
:teeth


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

1. invisibility
2. immortality
3. ability to convince and persuade anyone

does that count?


----------



## latibule (Nov 19, 2013)

1. Happiness
2. No Social Anxiety
3. Pegasus


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Profound peace of mind, or death. 

I will never need anything else if I have either of those.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

1) like most people, a decent paying job that I can actually stand to go to everyday. (That's kind of hand in hand with an apartment and better car etc)

2) the motivation that I used to have when I lost weight before a life threatening accident I had 2 years ago. 

3) a man cave/studio room where I can work on my projects, work out, do my gaming, editing, and entertainment center. Basically a man cave cross bred with a project studio. Ideally it's a place to put up my collectors knick knacks and cool decorations and stuff. 

Cool post!


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

1. Acceptance/to fit in SOMEWHERE...to be able to just hang out with people without being judged and dismissed almost immedietly...im not asking for any favors...just a place to belong

2. to lose this last 20 pounds and get back in shape a bit faster

3. get a job so I can pay rent when I move into an apartment early in 2014 and begin pursuing a career

also, to be UNDERSTOOD.....people always assume the worst about me and they're ALWAYS wrong


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

1. More financial security. 

2. To be better at multitasking. 

3. To be able to stand out in a social setting.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

1. Girlfriend and never to loose her.
2. My own place.
3. To travel all around world.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

1. to get down to my goal weight
2. become a traveling nurse
3. make someone happy


----------



## gabbypanda (Nov 23, 2013)

1. Friends I can hang out with
2. a nice German car
3. my own business


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Financial independence.
2. My own place.
3. Loving, healthy, stable romantic relationship.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

to learn to actually do things about my desires


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

1. secure, stable and well paying job where I can do little work and barely have any responsibilities, with co-workers who mind their own business and boss who is nice and not workaholic.
2. get scholarship to pursue my master degree in Europe.
3. travel the world, go from one country to another country, one continent to another continent wihtout having to worry about money.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

1. A job
2. A girlfriend
3. Move to a better city


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

1. The ability to fly
2. The power to turn metal into plastic with my hands
3. To capture particles of Pluto in a bucket


----------



## ChrissyC (Nov 25, 2013)

1. (sounds pathetically romantic) Soulmate.
2. To be able to enjoy life again.
3. To get back into my career.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

minimized said:


> 1. Friends
> 2. Friends... err, love
> 3. Friends... err, success.


haha yeah this... definitely this.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Love
2. Freedom
3. Education


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

march_hare said:


> 1. To desire for nothing.


and my additions (because unfortunately I can't beat my desire for more :b)...

2. A sense of inner peace
3. Feeling at home wherever I go and whatever I do.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

1. To love someone passionately and have her love me back.
2. Knowledge
3. Pasta


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

1. Get into the college I want to
2. My mother's schizophrenia to ease up a little at least
3. For my family to accept me for who I am


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

lose virginity


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

1. The ability to count to three without making any mistakes.
3. Understanding how grammar happen.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Seriously, though:
1.) Friends that I don't feel uncomfortable around.
2.) A sexual relationship - or at least one where I don't feel like a nervous wreck thinking about it.
3.) Being around people without being nervous of threats/violence/bullying or judgment.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

1.To get admitted to uni in the UK and start living with my girlfriend
2.An enjoyable job
3.A summer full of adventure with my SO


----------



## warrior4488 (Jun 22, 2013)

1. A calm mind with good emotional control
2. Respect & Confidence
3. Friends that I like being around


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

1. A purpose to dedicate my undivided attention to, i.e. a job or an internship, anything that will help me climb the ladder to a career.
2. A passion/hobby that allows me to be creative and active. 
3. A person with whom I can share my life.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Meaningful human interaction, excitement, unique and memorable experiences (the good kind.)


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

1. Affection :boogie:squeeze:boogie
2. Knowledge :idea
3. Stability :high5


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

nothing else said:


> 1. The ability to fly
> 2. The power to turn metal into plastic with my hands
> 3. To capture particles of Pluto in a bucket


^ I just love these

1. Feel confident and comfortable at work (which'd make my life so much better)
2. Know how to fall and be in love ('cause I have no idea)
3. Abs (I'd really like to have abs. Like really. Like, who wouldn't like to have abs?)


----------



## cantHelpthis (Nov 17, 2013)

1. My friend, she's really all I think about.
2. Direction in life, ...ya know I fell kind of lost at the moment.
3. to be able to enjoy life.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

1. Less anxiety (more willpower to live)
2. Higher income (more financial freedom to buy/do things I want)
3. For someone to believe in me (motivation—friendship and love)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably death because I'm a bit depress to be answering this.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

1. Stop over thinking things 
2. Friends that include me and text back
3. I'd like to be happy for a change


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Sex
Beer
Sleep


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

1) Not to go through high and low anxiety at random
2) Motivation to write 
3) Financial freedom


----------

